# Moving to Germany from England - help



## Leannemarie01 (5 mo ago)

Hey there,
I’m planning on moving to Germany from England to be with my boyfriend (he is Albanian but lives in Germany for nearly 3 years)
I’ve been trying to find advice on what I have to do and when I need to do it - I’m getting confused with all the different visas and I just can not find anyone to talk too.

i will be looking for work there - but I have only done care work in England but I am willing to do any work. 

I’ve been trying to call the German embassy in London for a few weeks now and never getting an answer - I was just going to go up there but apparently I need an appointment for this.
Any help would be greatly appreciated x


----------



## *Sunshine* (Mar 13, 2016)

What are you planning on doing in Germany? Get married? Study? Work? 

Although British citizens can apply for a permit within 90 days of arrival, I would recommend making sure that you meet the eligibility requirements before moving.


----------



## Leannemarie01 (5 mo ago)

*Sunshine* said:


> What are you planning on doing in Germany? Get married? Study? Work?
> 
> Although British citizens can apply for a permit within 90 days of arrival, I would recommend making sure that you meet the eligibility requirements before moving.


I am planning on working there.
Yeah this is half the things I am trying to find out - the requirements I need to meet ect


----------



## *Sunshine* (Mar 13, 2016)

How well do you speak German? What qualifications do you have?


----------



## Leannemarie01 (5 mo ago)

*Sunshine* said:


> How well do you speak German? What qualifications do you have?


I’m trying to learn German at the moment - going to be starting a course soon to help me .
All my qualifications are within care work - so I believe they won’t be any use in Germany (as I’ve been told)


----------



## *Sunshine* (Mar 13, 2016)

Who told you they won't be of any use? Have you had them officially evaluated? 

Where does your boyfriend live?


----------



## Leannemarie01 (5 mo ago)

*Sunshine* said:


> Who told you they won't be of any use? Have you had them officially evaluated?
> 
> Where does your boyfriend live?


I spoke to someone on a Facebook group who moved to Germany and he said they won’t be any use there . 
so I’m not sure then .
How would I get them officially evaluated?

at the moment he lives in Holdorf but this could be changing as we have started to look for a house together and he is looking for a new job too


----------



## *Sunshine* (Mar 13, 2016)

You can find info on the process in Niedersachsen here:



Anerkennungsverfahren von im Ausland abgeschlossenen Ausbildungen | Nds. Landesamt für Soziales, Jugend und Familie


----------



## Leannemarie01 (5 mo ago)

*Sunshine* said:


> You can find info on the process in Niedersachsen here:
> 
> 
> 
> Anerkennungsverfahren von im Ausland abgeschlossenen Ausbildungen | Nds. Landesamt für Soziales, Jugend und Familie


Thanks 😊 it’s all in German I’ll try and find a way to translate it


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

You don't actually need an appointment with the embassy. There is fairly complete information available in English on their website here: https://uk.diplo.de/uk-en/02/visa Also note that they use TLS as the visa processing agency for long stay visas, so you may want to try the TLS website, too. They can at least tell you the types of visas available and what the requirements are for each.


----------



## *Sunshine* (Mar 13, 2016)

Leannemarie01 said:


> Thanks 😊 it’s all in German I’ll try and find a way to translate it


Welcome to Germany!

If you want to work at a skilled position in the health care field, you'll need at least B2 German as well as recognised qualifications. 

Although it is theoretically possible for Brits to obtain work permits for unskilled positions, keep in mind that you would be competing with Ukranians who don't require a work visa.


----------



## *Sunshine* (Mar 13, 2016)

Bevdeforges said:


> You don't actually need an appointment with the embassy. There is fairly complete information available in English on their website here: https://uk.diplo.de/uk-en/02/visa Also note that they use TLS as the visa processing agency for long stay visas, so you may want to try the TLS website, too. They can at least tell you the types of visas available and what the requirements are for each.


British citizens are not required to obtain long stay visas before moving to Germany, however, an external contractor does not have any incentive to explain that.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

*Sunshine* said:


> British citizens are not required to obtain long stay visas before moving to Germany, however, an external contractor does not have any incentive to explain that.


Sounds like a similar situation to the Americans - who don't require the long stay visa before moving, but still have to apply for the necessary documentation once in Germany. I was only suggesting the visa websites so that the OP could see what the various types of visas require in terms of reasons and documentation for coming to Germany for a long-stay. (And to avoid trying to contact the embassy by phone or take an appointment.)


----------

